# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Great little plant !

## Lynn

*lance leaf ficus* ( Violet Barn and Black Jungle both have this plant) 
It does everything .....ground cover, crawls , hangs, trails.
Just a little 'pinch' off with a few stem root-shoots gets it going in a few days  :Smile: 

 
even creeps up the glass a little

 





 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Very nice plant Lynn  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

Love this little plant. So easy to propagate. And grows absolutely wild!! Love it!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

